
[1206.0312] Quantitative Analysis of Narrative Reports of Psychedelic Drugs - evanb
http://arxiv.org/abs/1206.0312
======
keithflower
Fascinating stuff, will delve more into it as I'm able, but kudos to Jeremy
and Matt (and JC for some of the programming work) - all outstanding former
colleagues! Congratulations, you guys!

A while ago I briefly mulled over a loosely related question (e.g., "Could
sentiment analysis of social data discover trends in experiences with various
substances?") about whether user reports of drug experience on social media
could be useful or illuminating:

[http://apps.keithflower.org/?p=344](http://apps.keithflower.org/?p=344)

------
evanb
Linked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8939637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8939637)

